# Sheep won't be quiet!



## GoatGirl123 (Jan 23, 2014)

I have a Shetland sheep ewe who is a little over a year old. She lives with her best friend, an Angora doe who is the same age as she is, plus five other Nigerian does and a doeling. They share a fence with some Nigerian bucks. The problem is that Lulu, the sheep, is baaing ALL day long with hardly any breaks! I'm serious, she even baas while eating (which is almost all day . . .) this is not just once a month or certain times each year, it's EVERY day. Heat is out of the picture, I don't think she's even had her first heat yet. Do any of you have this problem? What is her DEAL?
- GoatGirl


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

She's telling you she needs a BFF who is a sheep, not a dumb goat. Sheesh, mom!

Peg


----------



## GoatGirl123 (Jan 23, 2014)

Okay, some background info:
We wanted an Angora goat. So we were getting the Angora mentioned above. But the goat, Lily, was bonded so much to Lulu the sheep that her previous owners said we couldn't take Lily if we didn't take Lulu. They are very close, and I don't think her issue is needing a sheep. She's only ever known goats, in fact, so how would she even know she was different?


----------



## Twobottom (Sep 29, 2013)

Sheep kept in a smaller enclosure who wait to be fed by people will baa, and baa, and baa because they have learned that you are their source of food. Sheep that are pastured and not dependent on you to feed them will rarely baa.

In winter, when our sheep are penned up they are much more noisey. When spring/summer comes they hardly make a peep except when they want to be lead out ( and back in ).


----------



## GoatGirl123 (Jan 23, 2014)

Twobottom said:


> Sheep kept in a smaller enclosure who wait to be fed by people will baa, and baa, and baa because they have learned that you are their source of food. Sheep that are pastured and not dependent on you to feed them will rarely baa.
> 
> In winter, when our sheep are penned up they are much more noisey. When spring/summer comes they hardly make a peep except when they want to be lead out ( and back in ).


Thanks, that makes sense!


----------



## KimTN (Jan 16, 2007)

I had a sheep just like yours that would Baa all day long. She was in with a lot of other sheep. It drove me absolutely nuts. I sent her to freezer camp after putting up with the noise for 2 years.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

GoatGirl123 said:


> But the goat, Lily, was bonded so much to Lulu the sheep that her previous owners said we couldn't take Lily if we didn't take Lulu.


Maybe Lulu's constant chatter was the reason she was available.

I hope you can learn to tolerate the noise. Lulu and Lily do too.

Peg


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

My sheep only baa when I'm outside. I think they expect me to bring them a bucket of grain. Does she baa when you aren't in sight?

On the other hand, I sold a ewe lamb last year that the buyer said she never stopped baaing. I wondered if she was just hungry all the time- being the smallest in a flock. Maybe some are just noisy?


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

I have a finn ram like that, always complaining about something.


----------



## GoatGirl123 (Jan 23, 2014)

PNP Katahdins said:


> Maybe Lulu's constant chatter was the reason she was available.
> 
> I hope you can learn to tolerate the noise. Lulu and Lily do too.
> 
> Peg


The fence is far enough from the house for the baaing to not be a big deal or even annoying. I was just curious about why she was doing it.


----------



## ErikaMay (Feb 28, 2013)

My sheep get into habits and if they think im not following through have a word with me: its time to move the fence! its time to go in the barn! mooooom! its time to milk! GRAIN?! DO YOU HAVE GRAIN?!!

she would probably be a little better off with a sheepie buddy, too. she may be bonded with the goat but animals grow up and as a lamb might have felt a goat was good enough, but as she matures may feel like she needs a sheep friend, too.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

My Katahdin ewe, Medb, has been blaaaating (she doesn't baa - she BLAAAAATS) ever since she lambed a couple of weeks ago. I think she started doing it to keep her lamb in line, but now - she's driving me stark barking mad.

She'll even vocalize with a mouthful of choice alfalfa hay. Rude...


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Pony said:


> My Katahdin ewe, Medb, has been blaaaating (she doesn't baa - she BLAAAAATS) ever since she lambed a couple of weeks ago. I think she started doing it to keep her lamb in line, but now - she's driving me stark barking mad.
> 
> She'll even vocalize with a mouthful of choice alfalfa hay. Rude...


It's hard to believe they need anything when they baa with their mouths full.


----------



## GoatGirl123 (Jan 23, 2014)

Callieslamb said:


> It's hard to believe they need anything when they baa with their mouths full.


I know, right?


----------



## ErikaMay (Feb 28, 2013)

I've had one yelling at me today: all she wanted was some cuddle time. she LOOOVES her scratches.


----------



## GoatGirl123 (Jan 23, 2014)

ErikaMay said:


> I've had one yelling at me today: all she wanted was some cuddle time. she LOOOVES her scratches.


Well, at least I don't have to worry about that for Lulu -- she is very shy and runs away from people!


----------

